# Jason Williams?



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Williams signed a one-year deal with the Clippers last August, which prompted L.A. to stop pursuing a backup for Baron Davis, an important job as the Clips envisioned a playoff push, only to have J-Will claim retirement just before camp opened. Later in the season, he decided he wanted to play again.
> 
> Nice try, Favre.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...ooper/07/30/point.guards/index.html?eref=sihp

Also, this comment from a poster on another board:


> Bucher in the Simmons podcast said that the Celtics will be signing Jason Williams to back-up Rondo. Take it for what it's worth


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

As an Asian person, I don't want this fool anywhere near the team I root for. Plus, Phil Jackson will always be able to use his American History X tactics against us. And last, I'll take Starbury's crazy *** over this guy straight outta retirement.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i dont get what Asian has to do with it, but im not sober right now


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...30.DTL&hw=jason+williams+ching&sn=001&sc=1000


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

oh yeah, that's funny, i dont believe in racism and ignorance anyways, i would be more concerned about his playing abilities


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The Celts are too old to make up for his defensive liabilities. Plus, Rasheed would be like, "Yo Jason, get the flarn out of my spot, fool."


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Too old to make up defensively??

thats gotta be a new one

this will be the best defensive team in the league, i think thats the least of the concerns with him


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

That is how bad he is on defense.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Tom said:


> That is how bad he is on defense.


LOL


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

as long as he can dribble the ball over half court without turning it over for 5 minutes a game, and occasionally hit an outside shot... he might be useful as a third stringer


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't care how good you all think he is, the guy was still a starting PG on a championship team. He has some ability and wouldn't just be some third stringer.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He also had the ability to take the ball to the basket at will of the dribble and unlike some of our better PG's in the league...he chose to hang out in la la land. No respect for that at all. No heart.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Hopefully we can just re-sign Starbury. He's been using dance sessions as conditioning, and he's been maintaining his athleticism by jumping on his kitchen counter.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Knicks might get him... They have his rights.



> The New York Knicks have been awarded exclusive rights to negotiate with veteran guard Jason Williams through Aug. 6 after putting in a waiver claim Friday, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> In February, his agent, Dan Tobin, said the 10-year veteran was determined to come back in spite of the ruling that prevented Williams from latching on with a contender late last season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4369594


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I hate to say this as a celtics fan but one of my other teams the knicks has first run on this one, reports say


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

we can get Sue Yue instead lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont think we will end up signing him, but hey.. off-seasons are slow

mike taylor and salim stoudemire also waived, not that they would really help any


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

not more of this recycled garbage. i'd rather sign mike taylor who was waived by the clippers. stay away from over the hill players please.


----------

